# Weight of Shimano HG50, 11-34 Cassette?



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

Please help!

What is the weight of a Shimano HG50, 11-34 Cassette?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

450g or a bit more. I have one, OEM from 2005. Performs well, but weighs like it's two of them. Hugely good gram price to upgrade to XT.


----------



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

Cloxxki said:


> 450g or a bit more. I have one, OEM from 2005. Performs well, but weighs like it's two of them. Hugely good gram price to upgrade to XT.


I have been thinking about getting an XT for a while now.

Performance has XT M760's for $59.98. I am on my way to my local Performance now........ :band:


----------



## jeriCurl (Apr 18, 2006)

According to my research (when considering upgrade advantages) for a new bike purchase. The weight is a little less than that:

-- HG-50, 9-Speed, 11-34t = 358g
-- XT cassette typically weighs only 264g
-- XTR cassette = 240g.

All weights are based off of values found on misc. web-sites.

I did the XT upgrade on my new bike and got an unexpected added bonus: it looks way cooler! Has a really nice shiny grey metal look. Nice.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Weight taken from WW..web site:*

Deore LX CS-HG70-9 2004 11-34 9-speed 441.5 g

I do not think Shimano's Deore HG-50 11x34 9spd would be lighter then there LX offering.:nono:

*Jake Pay, POWERED by SRAM **Here..:ihih: :yesnod::smilewinkgrin::winker: rft::ciappa: :lol: *

*...........................:rant: .........Ride B:yikes: ...............................*


----------



## RIDE OR DIE (Jul 4, 2006)

XT cassette weighs 264g XTR 240g if you need pics let me know


----------



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

If indead the HG-50 weighs about 450 grams I could save nearly 1/2 a pound for $60.00! 

I just wish someone could verify the actual weight of a HG-50.

BTW: They threw this cassette on a Stumpjumper that is actually a decent hardtail weighing around 25 pounds.


----------



## jeriCurl (Apr 18, 2006)

*www.shimano.com*

According to the Shimano web-site:
http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181419&bmUID=1153480026802

The CS-HG50-9M (The Deore Cassette) weighs an average of 358g for the 11-32T, that isn't the same exact thing as the 11-34T, but I would assume they are fairly similar in weight (within 60 grams), perhaps I'm making a faulty assumption. But even that little of a weight difference was plenty for me to do an upgrade. My LBS only charged me $30 to upgrade on the new bike I was buying so it was an easy decision.

Incidentally according to the Shimano site:
The LX (11-32T) = 339g
The LX (11-34T) = 390g


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Shimano's marketing doesnt lie..and pigs fly..

If your going to count grams, and want accurate weights, buy a scale..

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php Indpendent weights for us gram counters..
Sure, not every thing is listed but I trust it more than the claimed weights..


----------



## jeriCurl (Apr 18, 2006)

Pay Here said:


> Shimano's marketing doesnt lie..and pigs fly..
> 
> If your going to count grams, and what accurate weights, buy a scale..


Ya, that should help Chuckle out.

Chuckle, 
Just go out and buy both, as well as a scale; weigh them, decide if it is a good deal or not, put the better deal on your bike, and then sale the other for a loss on ebay. Then you can use the scale to weigh whats left of your checkbook.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

http://www.pricepoint.com/search.htm

Or let everybody do your Homework..

Sorry chuck, web links not responding..but use and abuse the WW web site posted up a reply or two..:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

jeriCurl said:


> Ya, that should help Chuckle out.
> 
> Chuckle,
> Just go out and buy both, as well as a scale; weigh them, decide if it is a good deal or not, put the better deal on your bike, and then sale the other for a loss on ebay. Then you can use the scale to weigh whats left of your checkbook.


*Is that what I said son..Didnt mean for you to soil your panties..Theres a sale at Walmart..And you can Kiss My :ciappa: *


----------



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

Pay Here said:


> Shimano's marketing doesnt lie..and pigs fly..
> 
> If your going to count grams, and want accurate weights, buy a scale..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I think I'll pass on the scale, for now anyway.


----------



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

Pay Here said:


> *Is that what I said son..Didnt mean for you to soil your panties..Theres a sale at Walmart..And you can Kiss My :ciappa: *


Man you are pretty obnoxious, but I take no offense.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Alright, I just got my hands all dirty just for you!

440g on a good digiscale with less than a gram of grease of whcih most just transferred to my freshly washed office boy hands.

Lockring alone : 13g


----------



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

Cloxxki said:


> Alright, I just got my hands all dirty just for you!
> 
> 440g on a good digiscale with less than a gram of grease of whcih most just transferred to my freshly washed office boy hands.
> 
> Lockring alone : 13g


Thanks Cloxxki.:band: You are the man!


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmm should i bump this old thread? i'm looking for an upgrade of my HG-50 Cassette on my fairly new 2010 RH SL Pro. I was recommended the XT Cassette. 

What tools do i need to install this thing? and where can i find some instructions?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bicycletutor.com/part/cassette

www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=4&item=FR-5


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

louisssss said:


> What tools do i need to install this thing? and where can i find some instructions?


http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=48


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you both


----------



## Superpilot (Feb 25, 2009)

*Sram PG 990*

The Sram PG-990 is a good upgrade per dollar too. Not quite as expensive usually as the Shimano stuff, but within 20 grams or so weight wise.


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

Superpilot said:


> The Sram PG-990 is a good upgrade per dollar too. Not quite as expensive usually as the Shimano stuff, but within 20 grams or so weight wise.


What? PG990's weigh more than XT cassettes in the same sizes according to weight weenies listings. Why would I pay twice the price for something heavier.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

To get the colour annodized spiders and lockrings...


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

To be exact, here are the weights in 11-34 :

- Deore (HG 50) : 415 g
- Shimano XT : 295-300 g (depending on unit)
- Shimano XTR : 244 g
- SRAM PG990 : 304 g


----------



## Superpilot (Feb 25, 2009)

304 grams is for the 11-34 the 11-32 is less.
Pretty close to the XT


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Superpilot said:


> 304 grams is for the 11-34 the 11-32 is less.
> Pretty close to the XT


11-32 is 271.4g


----------



## epicjurneez (Feb 20, 2006)

*A differnent perspective... Heavier=stronger.*



amillmtb said:


> 11-32 is 271.4g


Keep in mind that a heavier rider with potential to out torque/power lighter riders like me have easily bent several XT cassettes. I'm sure there are others like me. I've also run the hg50 cassette for many years without fail!

100 grams or there abouts of difference, or a quarter pound. It makes more sense for a heavier rider like me to pay less for a stronger/more durable cassette than pay more for a weaker/lighter cassette, over and over again for a fixed amount of service life.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Superpilot said:


> 304 grams is for the 11-34 the 11-32 is less.
> Pretty close to the XT


The OP was asking about a 11-34 cassette... that's why I posted the weights for 11-34 cassettes.


----------



## piggybladder (Aug 4, 2010)

*Shimano HG50 weight*

On my cheap electronic kitchen scales I made it 352g including locknut.I reckon my scales are probably 5% tolerance which is in the same ball park as jericurl above @ 358g.


----------



## mikkox (May 13, 2009)

Well.. I weighted my wifes bikes parts in the other day and it has HG-50 11-34t cassette. It weighted 435g on my scale.

Quite a difference in weights with the same cassette... I wonder have all weighted the right cassette.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Weighted 

'Weighed' "I weighed my parts the other day and the 'weight' was etc......

Proper English from now on please


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Though this is an english website, it appeals to people from all parts of the world. Some of those people do not have english as their 1st language. I certainly still encourage them to contribute to the site, and have no trouble understanding the meaning of their posts. Please be more accepting of these insignificant errors.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Proper English from now on please


Take a hike.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

mikesnowdon said:


> Weighted
> 
> 'Weighed' "I weighed my parts the other day and the 'weight' was etc......
> 
> Proper English from now on please


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG! Uptite are we ladies?

See the    icons above? They mean it was tounge in cheek and mean to be a bit of a *laugh*. Relax a bit and have some fun


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Jake Pay said:


>


Wicked smiley!


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Take a hike.


Kiss my English posterior son


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Kiss my English posterior son


А шел бы ты лесом, англицкое чувырло. :yesnod: Учит нас тут, шутник.


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Kiss my English posterior son


でも、いくつかのひとのいちばんげんこはえいごではありません。


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

mikesnowdon said:


> Wicked smiley!


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Curmy said:


> А шел бы ты лесом, англицкое чувырло. :yesnod: Учит нас тут, шутник.


Russian eh?

Used Google translate and got this:



> and went to the forest you anglitskoe chuvyrlo teaches us here joker


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

IM31408 said:


> でも、いくつかのひとのいちばんげんこはえいごではありません。


(Google translate) But most of the people some of the clenched hand is no Eigo.

:skep:


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Jake Pay said:


>


Now I'm very impressed. You must be as cool as your avatar :thumbsup: (genuine compliment)


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

This is just a bit of fun and I hope you all take it that way. Sorry for the mini - and completely off topic - thread hijack


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

mikesnowdon said:


> This is just a bit of fun and I hope you all take it that way. Sorry for the mini - and completely off topic - thread hijack


*................*


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> (Google translate) But most of the people some of the clenched hand is no Eigo.
> 
> :skep:


(Babelfish) So, several one most [ge] it is densely to be to grow, is not.

Ни хуя не понимаю.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Really clever that  

Are you actually Russian out of interest?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Really clever that
> 
> Are you actually Russian out of interest?


Yes.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Yes.









Back in the USSR








​


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> (Google translate) But most of the people some of the clenched hand is no Eigo.
> 
> :skep:


You can never trust Google Translate


----------

